# Stupid person with a U-Lock... anyone know how to break one?



## mattaphore (Apr 10, 2007)

:madmax: today some idiot locked/immobilized my bike...

I started my morning as I usually do, by riding to my lab on campus at Cal, and I locked it up the same way I've been locking it up for the past 4 years... around the bike rack, through my front wheel, and through my frame...

I sorta did a double take because my bike was the first one parked outside between Etcheverry and Soda Hall, but I thought nothing of it because it's summer and people tend to come in a little later for research. The time was just a little after 9:30, so I went up to lab and did my work. Around 10:00ish, a lab-mate asked to check out some data in my notebook which I had left at my apartment, so I thought, "ok, i'll just ride home and be back in less than 10 minutes".

When I got to my bike, I found a second U-lock on the back tire and through my frame. Some idiot had come by, in the thirty minutes that I was upstairs, and put a U-lock through my back tire/frame.I tried the Bic-Pen trick but it didn't work for me. I dropped by the campus police and told them about it, and even gave them my bike registration info, but they said they "couldn't" do anything about it. (don't they usually cut locks off for bikes that left there for a long time?)

After a while, I gave up, unlocked my lock and brought the bike home...

Anyone have any easy ideas of how to break off a U-Lock? I'll have to try a car jack... or liquid nitrogen and a hammer... maybe big pair of bolt cutters? :madman: 

At least it wasn't my dirt jumper... then I would have been super pissed...


----------



## soulsurvivor (Apr 17, 2007)

hack saw?


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

4" grinder with a metal cutting blade should slice right through that. 

Protect the frame and anything flamable like tires.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

Torch? Saw? Cut-off wheeled grinder? It is not that difficult.


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes, invest in a cheap angle grinder from Harbor Freight, it is one of the best tools ever!
https://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=31309


----------



## Last Child (Jun 28, 2006)

Almost any welding shop or machine shop could cut that thing off for you.


----------



## socallush (Dec 3, 2005)

*Car Jack*

If you have an Import car or access to one take the scissor jack and insert it in between the U. Unscrew to spread the jack. Viola its open. You may have to release the back wheel and pull it out of the frame.:thumbsup:


----------



## Falling Rock (Nov 13, 2006)

Hmm looks like a 7.62mm full metal jaket key might do the trick.:skep: 
OK hold out the bike… a little farther.. Farrther. :thumbsup:


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hack saw is the cheapest but get ready to spend an hour huffing away at it. My old lock rusted up on me after the winter on my commuter hardtail that lived outside. I had to sit there for an hour sawing on the sucker to get it off and had to explain 3 times to passersby that it was my bike, I wasn't stealing it. Friggen security guys stared at me for about a minute and then just drove off, those guys are completely useless. Grinder sounds like the best idea for a quick fix.


----------



## MTT (Nov 3, 2006)

I have a dumb question, unless this guy knows you, why would anyone waste a lock on a stranger's bike? Maybe that guy has the same bike? Strange to pay $50 to play a joke on someone- have you pissed anyone off lately?


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

MTT said:


> I have a dumb question, unless this guy knows you, why would anyone waste a lock on a stranger's bike? Maybe that guy has the same bike? Strange to pay $50 to play a joke on someone- have you pissed anyone off lately?


My guess is that the thief was hoping mattaphore would leave the bike there and then later that night he would strip it clean. Should have put it on the downtube though??


----------



## Cyclopod (Mar 14, 2006)

Try a different pen.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Liquid Nitrogen into the key slot.. then pop it a few times with a hammer and a screw driver 

Grind that sucker off.. of see if a locksmith can do something for you.. have a new key made and you have a new lock!


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

Car jack's got to be worth a shot, easiest to get hold of too.

I've seen guys with bolt cutters go through $250 tempered steel chains in under 20 seconds, now admittedly these were 6' long bolt cutters, but they'll get that lock off damned quick, the hard part is going to be arranging it so that you can lay one arm of the cutter on the floor and bounce up and down on the other one.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

angle grinder and 30 seconds.

only prob is electricity. bring an extension cord.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

monogod said:


> angle grinder and 30 seconds.
> 
> only prob is electricity. bring an extension cord.


He has the bike at home. Just look at the lock. He also said that he took it home.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

try the pen. pen worked for me. google it. pen is your friend.


----------



## borregokid (Feb 18, 2004)

The big bolt cutters will work. You can probably rent a pair of 36 inch bolt cutters if you cant find one to borrow. You need to get one side of the bolt cutter on the ground or brace against something. If your a big guy it will help, put some weight or pressure on the other side. It will start digging in and if you have enough pressure it will break. I know these thing say they are tough to break but then not everyone has 36 inch bolt cutters.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

borregokid said:


> The big bolt cutters will work. You can probably rent a pair of 36 inch bolt cutters if you cant find one to borrow. You need to get one side of the bolt cutter on the ground or brace against something. If your a big guy it will help, put some weight or pressure on the other side. It will start digging in and if you have enough pressure it will break. I know these thing say they are tough to break but then not everyone has 36 inch bolt cutters.


Rent?

Rent bolt-cutters?

For real?

ALL the other simple and FREE solutions, and you want to RENT a set of bolt cutters?

:crazy:


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

Just ask the SOB that stole my bike today.:madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: I don't know what was worse, the feeling of walking out and seeing my lock hanging there, or totaling up the reciepts for the insurance company.:madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

I own a "Jaws Of Life". Its a pneumatic cutter that I used to use as a fire fighter. If you're within 100 miles of Snowmass Village, Co. let me know. I'll gladly cut it off for you.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

my shop would charge at most $10 to take that off depending on how long it takes us. i've tried to cut through locks like that with 36in bolt cutters and it took dozens of tries and two guys closing the cutters, but we got it. we were thiiis close to using an angle grinder, but that would have involved one of the guys going home to get it.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

TrekJeff said:


> Just ask the SOB that stole my bike today.:madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: I don't know what was worse, the feeling of walking out and seeing my lock hanging there, or totaling up the reciepts for the insurance company.:madman: :madman: :madman:


my condolences.


----------



## mattaphore (Apr 10, 2007)

*I like Uniball more than Bic for test taking/writing papers...*

Well everyone, thank you very much for all your suggestions. I figured I would start with the simplest ideas and I went with Cyclopod and Dusthuffer's suggestion of trying the pen again...

Earlier I had used tried a Bic pen which was a little small for the hole... I tried using a lighter and heating up the pen cylinder to get it to fit, but that didn't work out so well... I then started scrounging around for more pens, and came across one of my old dried up Uniball pens. I pulled off the back and stuck it in the key slot; it was a perfect fit so I pushed it in all the way and after 3 or 4 clockwise twists the lock opened...

I was in utter disbelief... I mean, I've seen those videos online before, but I guess Doing is Believing...

Thanks again everyone. TrekJeff, I'm sorry to hear about your bike. I'm starting to consider changing the type of lock I use from now on...


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Cool
Before the universal acknowledged "pen" crack, I had to open a U-lock that lost its key. Took the bike to a locksmith. $10 and a couple minutes and the lock was open.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

Anyone ever use any audible locks? Motion detectors/locks with a siren?? I've been reading up on them and don't see much on reviews.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Dang....*

I keep forgetting how easy the ball point pen thing is. I need a better lock.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

if that ball point trick really works on U-locks that easily then what are you suposed to lock your bike up with as a normal coil lock can be broken easily with a set of bolt cutters in about 2seconds.


----------



## mattaphore (Apr 10, 2007)

the_godfather said:


> if that ball point trick really works on U-locks that easily then what are you suposed to lock your bike up with as a normal coil lock can be broken easily with a set of bolt cutters in about 2seconds.


Yeah... i'm not really sure. Locks are just a deterrent. I think I'm just gonna bring my bike into lab from now on. I tried using another pen cap on my own U-Lock but I didn't have the same luck. I think the lock that was put on mine was probably an already stolen lock, and the people who might have wanted my bike were probably just waiting for later.

I don't see why they didn't just lock my front wheel & frame... that would have really screwed me over :skep:


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

29Colossus said:


> ALL the other simple and FREE solutions, and you want to RENT a set of bolt cutters?


Right, cause I'm sure the OP has an angle grinder or three lying around, I know I do, walking around my apartment I keep tripping over the ****ing things


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

monogod said:


> my condolences.


Seconded, I hope the thieving scum gets their fingers broken.


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

the_godfather said:


> if that ball point trick really works on U-locks that easily then what are you suposed to lock your bike up with as a normal coil lock can be broken easily with a set of bolt cutters in about 2seconds.


My kryptonite locks all use regular keys as opposed to the camlock (circular) keys, ballpoint pen doesn't work any more.

... although old Buells used to use a camlock ignition key, I wonder if a pen would start an old X1 lightning


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

the_godfather said:


> if that ball point trick really works on U-locks that easily then what are you suposed to lock your bike up with as a normal coil lock can be broken easily with a set of bolt cutters in about 2seconds.


Yessir, Kyoseki hit it on the head... this isn't a problem with "U-locks", it is a problem with barrel (cylindrical) locks.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

TrekJeff said:


> Anyone ever use any audible locks? Motion detectors/locks with a siren?? I've been reading up on them and don't see much on reviews.


If an alarm goes off in a city and no one cares, does it make a sound?


----------



## corprin (Mar 12, 2007)

Kyoseki said:


> ... although old Buells used to use a camlock ignition key, I wonder if a pen would start an old X1 lightning


but then you would be stuck riding the X1 :madman:


----------



## JM01 (Mar 29, 2005)

dremel with a ceramic cutting head...will take 15 seconds


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Kyoseki said:


> Right, cause I'm sure the OP has an angle grinder or three lying around, I know I do, walking around my apartment I keep tripping over the ****ing things


:lol:


----------



## BrandonMiller (Mar 29, 2006)

I tried that without luck, good job.. 

BTW the grinder has to be THE most dangerous tool. I use it a lot but be careful with those things!


----------



## illldeca (Jun 4, 2007)

i gotta cut off wheel grinder lying around in my truck like on the seat id use that best bet


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Kyoseki said:


> Seconded, I hope the thieving scum gets their fingers broken.


if youre gonna dream... dream BIG!

like... say.... elephantiasis of the testicles so he cant ride the thing :thumbsup:


----------



## Cornwall (Mar 28, 2007)

WTF the pen thing is news to me, I don't have the same lock thankfuly


----------



## MTT (Nov 3, 2006)

As far as I am concerned stealing a bike is a very personal crime and the penalty should reflect that. We should be able to figure out what is most important to the thief, then tie them up and have him watch while we dismantle and smash some possesion he loves. I ride my bike to work, so if they stole my bike, they would be messing with my livelyhood. 

I forget where they did it, but I read about a city that put GPS trackers in a handful of bikes and moved them around the city on a daily basis. The rate of bikes stolen dropped sharply right after they did that. Why can't every American city do that? Think about it, it would probably get to the point where, in most neighborhoods, one could leave a bike unlocked and go into a store with no worries. Thieves would think it was a set up. They are doing that with cars now, so why not bikes?? As we all know, bikes are more important than cars!

MTT:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornwall said:


> WTF the pen thing is news to me, I don't have the same lock thankfuly


There was a big uproar about it about three years ago. It is a pretty sad state of afairs when a .90 cent pen will open up your $80.00 lock. One good thing about it would be if you lose your key's then all you have to do is carry a pen with ya. It would be dual purpose, sign autographs and open up your lock.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

presslab said:


> Yes, invest in a cheap angle grinder from Harbor Freight, it is one of the best tools ever!
> https://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=31309


Yep, get one of the cutting discs for it and you'll make quick work of it, just watch that you don't cut anything you weren't intending to.

Dremel with a cutting disc will also work, but a bit slower. I've done it several times before.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Jayem said:


> Yep, get one of the cutting discs for it and you'll make quick work of it, just watch that you don't cut anything you weren't intending to.
> 
> Dremel with a cutting disc will also work, but a bit slower. I've done it several times before.


Or you could use a .90 cent pen. As like he did twentyone posts down. Problem solved.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

JM01 said:


> dremel with a ceramic cutting head...will take 15 seconds


wear eye protection....


----------



## 9ultra9 (Jun 21, 2007)

Kyrptonite used to be one of the biggest well known lock manufacturers in the world..... but then along come YOU TUBE.....




and they have to reamake all lock barrels etc again... :nono:

amazing and scary...what do you lock your bike up with now?


----------



## MaestroXC (Feb 9, 2006)

Send your cylinder-lock style Kryptonites into Kryptonite, and they will replace them with a new one that isn't quite so, ah, breakinto-able. Problem solved.


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

MaestroXC said:


> Send your cylinder-lock style Kryptonites into Kryptonite, and they will replace them with a new one that isn't quite so, ah, breakinto-able. Problem solved.


Sweet idea! Sounds like mattaphore can get a new lock out of this deal with matching keys and everything. :thumbsup:


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

shiggy said:


> If an alarm goes off in a city and no one cares, does it make a sound?


I'm never more than a hundred feet away when it's locked up, but I'm usually in a meeting inside a house. If I had an audible alarm if the bike get's moved...well nuff said. The problem I had was that no windows on that side of the house other than the screen door. Regardless, the next ride I build will be brought inside. I just totaled the reciepts for the insurance company....I'm not sure if I was shocked more that my bike got stolen, or from the shock of the total on the reciepts.:madman:


----------



## ericthebikeman (May 25, 2007)

MaestroXC said:


> Send your cylinder-lock style Kryptonites into Kryptonite, and they will replace them with a new one that isn't quite so, ah, breakinto-able. Problem solved.


You may want to check out kryptonite's FAQ. Scroll to the bottom, click view all then select the last one.

Kryptonite offered the Voluntary Lock Exchange Program for over a year and replaced more than 400,000 locks worldwide for free. However, we are no longer taking new registration for this program. The Class Action Settlement program is still available for customers in the United States and Canada. For more information about qualifications for that please see www.kryptonitesettlement.com

Basically you need to go through legal channels now.


----------



## iscri (Apr 4, 2007)

Tubular locks are always sh!t.


----------



## extrmtao (Mar 27, 2006)

Does this pen trick work on all U locks? I am a little nervous now. . .

I am an idiot, I didn't realize this thread went on for 3 pages at first. My world is happy again.


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

Kyoseki said:


> Seconded, I hope the thieving scum gets their fingers broken.


 Thirded  Usually, when I lock my bike, I also take a minute to open both quick releases and undo the noodle on the vee brakes, and put the bike into it's highest gear - figuring, if they manage to get through the u-lock and the cable, they're gonna have a slow and possibly dangerous getaway  I hate bike thieves !!!!!


----------



## mattaphore (Apr 10, 2007)

lol, not all U-locks... just locks with cylinder/tubular keyholes.

since the pen/cylinder lock exploit was publicized, Kryptonite has been changing their keys to harder-to-pick locks.

I'd say, check what kind of key you have.


----------



## gdl357 (Feb 15, 2007)

http://www.neistat.com/movies/bikethief/index.htm

too easy

I am getting insurance on my bike.


----------



## NoVA_JB (May 8, 2007)

You could try an auto parts store and see if they rent tools like a grinder instead of having to buy one.
You could always get one at Home Depot and return it.


----------



## gdl357 (Feb 15, 2007)

NoVA_JB said:


> You could try an auto parts store and see if they rent tools like a grinder instead of having to buy one.
> You could always get one at Home Depot and return it.


He managed to open it with a pen... no need for the grinder.

BTW, thank god the majority of the people aren't like you, buy products, use them and then return them for refund. There would not me a Home depot if that was the case.
Man do I hate that. Chances are, i will be the person getting that used grinder.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

_________


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

gdl357 said:


> He managed to open it with a pen... no need for the grinder.
> 
> BTW, thank god the majority of the people aren't like you, buy products, use them and then return them for refund. There would not me a Home depot if that was the case.
> Man do I hate that. Chances are, i will be the person getting that used grinder.


*5******** Stars for that comment.


----------



## PaMtnBkr (Feb 28, 2005)

Can't freaking believe it! No one said Shiite about the dude w/the huge nads from Elephantitis! Bet he doesn't ride a bike, so no need for him to steal one (had to keep it on topic somehow!)


----------



## mattaphore (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe that my little post has attracted so many comments and views.

I know I posted it before, but since I've been getting lots more new advice and offers of help, I thought I'd let everyone know again that my problem has been solved.

I got the lock off my bike about a week ago, or a week and a half... i dunno, time flies...

I used the end-cap of a Uniball pen and with some twisting, it popped right off.

Thanks everyone, for all your advice/input/time/consideration. I really appreciate it


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

You might want to edit your first post saying you got the lock off otherwise this thread will prob go on for sometime still with replies about how to....


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

Actually it's a good read for anyone looking to buy a lock. I'd have hated to gone and bought one cheap, not knowing it was as useful as a broken condom.


----------



## leka (Feb 16, 2006)

Regarding the audible alarm... technically  it would be possible to combine a old cellphone and some electronics, motion detector or something and create a gizmo that calls or texts you when someone tries to steal your bike. Similar commercial gadgets are quite widely used to protect cars, cottages, summer houses etc.

And regarding the kryptonite locks, I bought a lock (a new item) that had been converted after it had left the factory. It is identical to the newer model that I have.


----------

